# .



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Dave, nice to see the new yak came with some mojo as well as good paddling performance.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

A great start Dave. Loved the blooding pic...it's a symbol of luck.

BTW, are those biggish salmon? If they were tailor or kingies they'd be pretty solid.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Daveyak said:


> Trev, those couple are average sized salmon around here, especially for this time of year. The biggest I've caught was 84 cm & I hooked one a few weeks ago, that when it jumped a few times before shaking the hooks, would have been quite a bit bigger than that. They get to over 90 cm & 10 kg & the thought of 'em that size is what keeps me going out there. That plus the thought of the Tuna, Samson & Kings that often travel with the salmon schools.


Go Dave. Are they still there for a couple of months? Three/four days drive?, or by air, and a rented yak and gear? The kingies seem to have disappeared from Sydney.


----------



## graybalz85 (Mar 27, 2012)

Great report, n some nice fish, wish we had salmon that size in vic


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Tempting Dave. I have Cuda (Geraldton) to visit, and exp2000 n Broome (though he's mad).

We'll see.


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

kayakone said:


> Tempting Dave. I have Cuda (Geraldton) to visit, and exp2000 n Broome (though he's mad).
> 
> We'll see.


When are you heading over this way Trev?

I've just finished 4 weeks leave (no yak fishing unfortunately) and I start back at work tomorrow 

On another note, good to see your new ride blooded Dave!


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

.


----------

